# The Demise of SJW's?



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2019)

We've discussed at length in multiple threads the origins of SJW's and the current SJW cultural zeitgeist and everyone has their own theories as to the how and the why.

Personally, I'm of the view that the SJW's are the result of a natural backlash against the Religious Right of the last three decades, particularly the form it took under the Bush presidency. However, what would otherwise be a normal backlash reached new levels of intensity thanks to help from both academia and media, to say nothing of the massive influences of Silicon Valley, Web 2.0, and the original Occupy Wall Street protests.

We've also discussed when or if it's going to end, and I think it will end eventually (at least in America) since American sociopolitical and cultural discourse is built on the pendulum effect and has been since at least the end of the American Civil War, and probably even earlier than that.

I'm curious about how soon the bubble will burst and what other Kiwis think about that idea.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jun 24, 2019)

I voted late 2020s based on the length of the religious right's height of power. Realistically though, its one of those things that never really goes away. It just wanes and then mutates and comes back in some other form.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 24, 2019)

I think Trump's reelection, along with Ocasio-Cortez/Omar/Tlaib being tossed out of office will deal a heavy blow to the movement. It won't officially be killed until 2022 when there are no Socialist candidates on any ballots though, imo.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 24, 2019)

When the woman bomb is set off by the incel insurgency.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 24, 2019)

When Gen Z shoves them in the ovens.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 24, 2019)

Problem will self-attenuate heavily within a decade.  It's a moral panic.  Those don't typically last longer than a generation or two IIRC.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 24, 2019)

When the Gamers finally have enough of the oppression and censorship of their video game titties, and rise up.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 24, 2019)

I think SJWs will die when they get caught up in some huge social discovery that ousts them and any related to them as complete monsters and social pariahs.


----------



## CakeCutey (Jun 24, 2019)

I think they'll just eventually fade into obscurity.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 24, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> I think SJWs will die when they get caught up in some huge social discovery that ousts them and any related to them as complete monsters and social pariahs.


I can't figure out an easy way to socially engineer a lot of the messages in that way.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 24, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I can't figure out an easy way to socially engineer a lot of the messages in that way. It's not like the right wing where you can just pretend to be a girl and convince them to run their car into a crowd of protesters.


blugh. Fuck I'm tired. Sorry about that. 

What I mean to say is that there will be some huge scandal that will ultimately slander and brand SJWs with one hell of a scarlet letter.

Already we have pedophile troons and babyrapers in the higher eschelons of fringe entertainment news like Sarah Nyberg and Dan Olson. If any major newslet wanted to have a field day, they could outright report on them and nothing of value would be lost.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jun 24, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> blugh. Fuck I'm tired. Sorry about that.
> 
> What I mean to say is that there will be some huge scandal that will ultimately slander and brand SJWs with one hell of a scarlet letter.
> 
> Already we have pedophile troons and babyrapers in the higher eschelons of fringe entertainment news like Sarah Nyberg and Dan Olson. If any major newslet wanted to have a field day, they could outright report on them and nothing of value would be lost.


The lulziest scenario would be them reporting on some shit like that but trying to present it as the future/stunning and brave only to be shocked, SHOCKED!1!! when the peasants are officially done with their shit


----------



## Chalk Eater (Jun 24, 2019)

Honestly I think they'll end when we just all kinda forget about them. Could be a while from now, but I imagine a majority of people remembering it several years from now when sitting outside, and going "Oh, THAT happened"


----------



## verissimus (Jun 24, 2019)

Hard to say when exactly based on the above choices considering the following :

1) SJWs will certainly not disappear from university and college campuses until the hammer is dropped on them regarding student loans and/or free speech in campuses;
2) SJWs won't disappear from the entertainment industry unless it takes a huge financial hit in which case they may decide to stop going woke any more since they won't be able to afford doing so; and
3) SJWs won't disappear from the news media or from political office any time soon as well until either the viewer or electorate have simply grown tired of the media and politicians focusing on trivial matters as opposed to problems which the general public actually care about and struggle with at a personal level.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 24, 2019)

I think identity politics is so deeply ingrained that it would take a drastic change -- like a cataclysm -- to end it.

People won't give a damn about "microaggressions" or "cultural appropriation" when survival is a pressing matter.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

It's already happening, but slowly. It's in the form of businesses losing money or closing due to pandering to woke ideologies.


----------



## BR55 (Jun 24, 2019)

I think it won't ever truly die but will instead just become a little quieter and little more subdued. The comparisons to the Christian Right are quite apt in that sense.
Trump's reelection won't kill it though thats for sure.
In fact four more years of Trump will just go make them go even ballistic in the short term.
It should be good for Lols though so there's always that silver lining.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jun 24, 2019)

As long as there is an societally lauded sentiment that can be used to gain unearned "I'm such a good person" points people will purport to hold the sentiment for personal gain and claim that others lack the sentiment to attempt to damage their social and personal enemies when they have no grievances deemed socially legitimate.

EDIT: The issue isn't social justice. The issue is that society says "If you believe X you are inherently a good person and If you believe Y you are inherently a bad person".


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 24, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I think Trump's reelection, along with Ocasio-Cortez/Omar/Tlaib being tossed out of office will deal a heavy blow to the movement. It won't officially be killed until 2022 when there are no Socialist candidates on any ballots though, imo.


It doesn't even need to disappear completely (i.e. no socialists whatsoever on any ballots), just scurry back to the San Franciscos and Portlands like the Religious Right mainly confines itself to the Bible Belt and rural Midwestern pockets these days.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2019)

verissimus said:


> 1) SJWs will certainly not disappear from university and college campuses until the hammer is dropped on them regarding student loans and/or free speech in campuses;


They're going to need to drop both the hammer and the sickle for us to get to that and I honestly don't see it happening any time soon.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 24, 2019)

I know it can feel like they're here to stay, but the pendulum will swing back as it's wont to do.

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 24, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I think Trump's reelection, along with Ocasio-Cortez/Omar/Tlaib being tossed out of office will deal a heavy blow to the movement. It won't officially be killed until 2022 when there are no Socialist candidates on any ballots though, imo.



I think the opposite.
Trump's re-election and Ocasio  being kicked out of office will only intensify the shit show, they will clamp down even further on the whole "muh-soggy-knees" and racism bullshit.
This is never gonna end, at least until NK nukes the US, or at the very least commiefornia.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 24, 2019)

Right wing SJW's will take over and cry about Captain Marvel and Disney Star Wars for years to come.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 24, 2019)

Promestein said:


> I think the opposite.
> Trump's re-election and Ocasion being kicked out of office will only intensify the shit show, they will clamp down even further on the whole "muh-soggy-knees" and racism bullshit.
> This is never gonna end, at least until NK nukes the US, or at the very least commiefornia.


Maybe not for the most hardcore. But once there's no more singular woke queen to aspire to impress some of the wind should go out of the sails.

They will most assuredly spend a few months crying about it, but then AOC will start making YouTube videos, which is probably where she belonged in the first place.


----------



## Lurkio (Jun 24, 2019)

In my opinion? I feel like it's already on it's way out. I remember in early/ mid 2010's when this shit was at the height of it's popularity. It's still around of course, and will probably always be around in some form, but I can imagine SJW influence continuing to wane even more in the years to come. 

But what will be the proverbial "death knell", when the typical SJW stuff becomes little more then a minor vocal group? Probably when major media groups, companies, ect. realized they can't milk these people for anymore cash. We all know these groups, despite holding major influence, have hardly any morals and just latch on to whatever is popular/ makes them a buck, especially now-a-days, this years Pride month being a huge example. Once these guys finally get the whole "get woke, go broke" through their heads (which takes a few years) and drop this stuff like rancid shit, SJW and Tumblr stuff will just be another passed fad. 

Will something similar to it pop up in another decade or so? Probably, we just got to hope the new thing isn't as bad as it's last incarnation.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 24, 2019)

I used to be fairly leftist until this got so out of hand. It sounds great on paper. I found myself agreeing more and more with conservatives as things unfolded though. I think a lot of other people have been doing the same. Shouldn't last too much longer. Especially now that they've gotten the center stage and are making fools of themselves daily. Though, of course, once the ball bounces back to the conservatives, this will happen again. People are destined to rebel against the narrative, realize they were wrong/be stifled, do a complete turn around, and then do it all over again. This wave has been especially bad because of social media and the mainstream media getting everyone riled up, giving these people a bigger public platform, and allowing them to find people to circlejerk with. I also find it interesting that most things conservatives warned us would happen if we let these kinds of ideologies grow have come to fruition.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 24, 2019)

Actually there is 1 solid way to get rid of SJWs.

1) Take away their internet. Say for 3 months.

2) Force them to get a service industry job.

3) Put them in debt so they have to keep the service industry job.

4) Make sure the service industry job is full of blue collar people that they have to work with.

Watch them have to deal with real life, face real problems, and meet real people who have real problems and emphasize with them.

Boom. Watch them get deprogrammed and the cracks form in their mindset. Course realistically 3 months without internet would kill them, so its a win-win.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jun 24, 2019)

Spoiler: For (piss poor) illustration purposes, a scene with Jonah Hill











What I'm (half-drunkenly) trying to say is, much in the same way of the generational values dissonance in that scene, a few years from now mainstream culture will grow tired of the SJW creeds, not by a well-thought rebuke of its tenets, but solely by virtue of it growing old and stale. In that moment, the new hip will be the outspoken rejection of everything this current era stands for, the more 3edgy5me fashion the better. I reckon it'd look something like an 'edgier', more politically charged '90s cynicism.

Unless, of course, some major debacle renders the whole "political correctness gone mad" thing meaningless before it lives (and dies) the natural cycle of every cultural phenomenon, as someone posted before.

Kinda reminds me of this podcast I listened to years ago, narrating the response of a former shock jock to mainstream media praising his "irreverence" by (jokingly) embracing ultra-conservative Catholicism and inviting right-wing historians to discuss the Spanish Civil War in his show.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> I know it can feel like they're here to stay, but the pendulum will swing back as it's won't to do.



I agree.

Despite what people may say, I look at it this way.

American politics and culture runs in various cycles. The history of 20th Century America is proof of this.

It can be argued that SJW's are a response to the Religious Right, but what can't be argued is that the Religious Right were the old "moral guardians" and the main political zeitgeist among the American right back in the 80's, 90's, and early 2000's until it became too burdensome under Bush and the Republican Party and mainstream conservatism in America rejected it on the national level. And now they're irrelevant outside of a few regional voting blocks propped up by Boomer incumbents and their old yet reliable constituents.

The Religious Right itself originated as a backlash to the New Left of the 1960's and 1970's, which in turn was a response to the old McCarthy-era conservatism of the 1950's.

Vietnam helped killed the optimism and old-school conservatism of the 50's, AIDS and the War on Drugs helped kill the "free love" and counterculture of the 60's and 70's that underpinned the New Left, and Bush's failures such as The War On Terror and the Great Recession killed the Neocons/Religious Right zeitgeist that started under Reagan and was revitalized after 9/11.

Eventually, something will happen and SJW's will no longer be mainstream nor profitable. I don't know what will happen or when it will be, but with "Get Woke, Go Broke" being proven time after time, events like Kavanaugh (and to a lesser extent, Kick Vic) turning people against #MeToo, and the increasingly draconian Google becoming targets of a DOJ anti-trust investigation (to say nothing of things like Project Veritas and the reaction towards the latest Vox controversy) I do think we are seeing the beginnings of a backlash.

Will the SJW's go away completely? Probably not. They'll just retreat and become a regional voting block just like the Evangelicals eventually did. 

Much like how the Religious Right retreated to only being relevant in the Deep South and rural Midwest, I'd imagine the remnants of our current SJW culture will retreat to places like Portland, Seattle, San Francisco, and parts of NYC.

Maybe Trump getting reelected will speed up the bubble bursting or maybe it will delay it, but eventually the bubble bursts. I'll admit, I might be optimistic in thinking that it would not be preceded by some catastrophe or national tragedy, but it will eventually end as a national phenomenon.

Winter does not last forever. Spring comes, snows melt.

Snows always melt.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Jun 24, 2019)

SJWs will never go away because being offended is one of those universal things like stupidity.

Also,




You guys thinking that trump will get re-elected


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

The SJWs as they currently exist will dry up. But there's always a new group of busybodies waiting to start a moral panic on deck.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 24, 2019)

I can't vote in this poll, you didn't leave me an option that I want to click on. They're already dying. The Alt-Right died in the cradle and the SJWs are staggering and puking up blood as we sperg about this.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2019)

Tron: Deadly Dicks said:


> SJWs will never go away because being offended is one of those universal things like stupidity.
> 
> Also,
> View attachment 814159
> You guys thinking that trump will get re-elected



Without a clear frontrunner in the Democratic Primary, it's anyone's guess right now on who will win in 2020.

Right now it looks like Trump will win but that is because there's not much of a clearly defined opponent for the election who has a good chance of winning the primaries and the general election.

Most of the candidates can easily win the primary but would get slaughtered in a general election or vice versa, so until more candidates leave the race, it's anyone's guess. Anything can happen between now and November 2020 and that goes both ways for both sides.

As for SJW's, you are right that moralizing busybodies getting offended over stupid bullshit is universal.

It just takes different forms every so often.

Two decades ago, it was religious conservatives who were getting offended at everything and pushing for censorship.

The only reason why the SJW's seem to be succeeding where the Evangelicals failed is because Web 2.0 and the Silicon Valley monopolies weren't really a thing in the 90's and early 2000's.



Locomotive Derangement said:


> I can't vote in this poll, you didn't leave me an option that I want to click on. They're already dying. The Alt-Right died in the cradle and the SJWs are staggering and puking up blood as we sperg about this.



I agree that we're finally seeing a major backlash against SJW's take root among normies with things like Vic Mignogna and the Covington Catholic school boys suing the leftists who libeled them or SJW icons like Anita Sarkeesian getting dismissed by the very industries they're trying to control, although in Anita's specific case, it's because she's a con artist and "Get Woke. Go Broke" happened too many times for her to keep grifting.

But when I'm talking about the demise of SJW's, I mean when even the MSM and the most normie of corporate media finally stops trying to push the woke agendas because they are no longer profitable. 

People got sick of the Religious Right and turned on them years before the GOP and certain companies got the message and stopped listening to them altogether. 

My guess is that by the 2024 election, we'll see SJW's lose most of their influence outside of the West Coast and a few Northeastern coastal cities, maybe sooner or later depending on the outcomes of the 2020 Election, 2022 Midterms, and the DOJ's investigations into Google.

Google and the other technocrats are exceptions to the "Get Woke, Go Broke" rule, since things like YouTube are loss leaders and Google makes most of its money from shady deals with China and if Project Veritas is anything to go by, a lot of the people at those companies actually buy into the "woke" nonsense and believe it.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 24, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> But when I'm talking about the demise of SJW's, I mean when even the MSM and the most normie of corporate media finally stops trying to push the woke agendas because they are no longer profitable.



Then there will be none. People will be talking about SJWs over a thousand years from now the same way they talk about Jews and the Illuminati.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Then there will be none. People will be talking about SJWs over a thousand years from now the same way they talk about Jews and the Illuminati.



Possibly, but the MSM and major corporations doesn't really care about the kind of people who think those kinds of thoughts about The Jews or the Illuminati unless they want to mock them.

Depending on what form the next cultural zeitgeist will take, I could see the next round of moral busybodies beating the dead horse of SJW's in a way similar to how the current ones like to sperg about the now-irrelevant Religious Right with their incessant comparisons of Trump's America to The Handmaid's Tale and other nonsense.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 25, 2019)

The legal system is becoming dominated by sjws from the upper middle class. 

This is just the beginning of sjwism.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m an optimist so I hope this will end by 2025 at the earliest 2035 at the latest. However, I predict  the beginning of the end for the sjw reign  will be 2020. I can already see their grip weakening. People are slowly but surely waking up the fact that the left has lost its way. However like many have said the SJWs will still be there just significantly reduced in power until a future cultural shift


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 25, 2019)

It's not a question of when they will stop, it's a question of when everyone else will stop listening to them.
I predict after this next US election cycle the SJW types may push the bounds of stuff like DesmondIsAmazing to far, and your average person will get more hesitant about all this 'progress' SJWs are selling.
The UK will continue to do these insane things in the name of 'stopping hate speech' and go further and further, until there will be a sentiment in the US to not be like them. This will further push rabid SJWs away from normal peoples values.
The SJWs will begin to demonize and condemn those normal values for being not aligned with theirs. This will again cause the average person to not care what they say.
That will cause and exacerbate a sperging feedback loop that destroys any credibility they may have left. Places like Google and the others who employ the most blue of blue-haired people will be observed with more reproach and have the insane cult-like behavior seen for what it is.
#MeToo may also implode under it's own weight. More and more baseless accusations of political and celebrity figures that turn out to most likely be false will do more harm to the movement than anything else. More and more people will demand proof of any claim made because they will start to feel threatened themselves. And more and more lawsuits will be served to those accusing people of rape.
The typical college hard left culture will be fought against. Because, surprise surprise, people don't like being compared to the fucking Nazis because they don't like the idea of socialism. Kind of ironic if you think about it.
There will be basically two camps, the camp who have a _live and let live_ attitude, and the other camp will want the first to conform to their ideas or else you're evil. Those ideas may be SJW in influence, but I think it will be more about socialism, especially if Bernie loses like last time, passed over for another candidate who's less likable.
There will always be a Yin to a Yang, with both pretending to be the Wuji.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 25, 2019)

Trump is a flash in the pan candidate. The Republicans will return to generic neocons and the age of the sjw will begin.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 25, 2019)

SJWs are evil, full stop. They're just a manifestation of the same old evil that's haunted mankind since the dawn of time and we'll only be shed of them when the Redeemer comes back to settle accounts.

There's always going to be some grasping, insinuating degenerate trying to grease his or her way into the halls of power or you children's pants and you've got to be alert for it.

Sleep tight.


----------



## QI 541 (Jun 25, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> It's not a question of when they will stop, it's a question of when everyone else will stop listening to them.
> I predict after this next US election cycle the SJW types may push the bounds of stuff like DesmondIsAmazing to far, and your average person will get more hesitant about all this 'progress' SJWs are selling.



What the average Joe thinks doesn't matter.  The only thing that matters is what your obscenely rich corporate CEO thinks. 
You can thank the average Joe for devaluing their own lives.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 25, 2019)

raymond said:


> What the average Joe thinks doesn't matter.  The only thing that matters is what your obscenely rich corporate CEO thinks.
> You can thank the average Joe for devaluing their own lives.


Part of the problem is how influential their actions are. for instance, using they in a singular form is about the most infuriating thing people do on a regular basis, in large part because it was perpetrated by feminists to remove "gendered association" in language. The fact that they're a minority is irrelevant so long as they hold ideological sway


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 25, 2019)

Only a person who does not believe in that whole mad alphabet of grievances could possibly ask a question like that.
Although SJW are the bane of civilization, its good they are all tied up in that. Can you imagine what life would be like if the SJW, unmedicated and otherwise unoccupied, would do  if they only had the internet and nothing to vent about? KF would collapse.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 25, 2019)

I hope that SJWs will trigger backlashes by going to far, e.g. demanding acceptance for pedophilia and bestiality. Or a global cataclysm, like World War III or the consequences of climate change, will cause real problems to worry about instead of "manspreading". Maybe, the movement just dies down like every moral panic, when people loose interest, get tired of it or simply grow up.



soy_king said:


> Part of the problem is how influential their actions are. for instance, using they in a singular form is about the most infuriating thing people do on a regular basis, in large part because it was perpetrated by feminists to remove "gendered association" in language. The fact that they're a minority is irrelevant so long as they hold ideological sway


Even though I tend to just say or write "he" instead, the "singular they" really has nothing to do with SJWs. 'Tis being used for a long time and by all kinds of people regardless of political affiliation or gender.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 25, 2019)

raymond said:


> What the average Joe thinks doesn't matter.  The only thing that matters is what your obscenely rich corporate CEO thinks.
> You can thank the average Joe for devaluing their own lives.


Yeah this is the biggest disconnect I am seeing in this thread. It is the tech company CEOs who have the power right now and it is becoming increasingly clear they are not merely in this for profit but because they actually believe what they are saying. People pretending this sort of stuff will go away with the next Trump election are being extremely optimistic about this. I personally think this stuff is so intertwined with the US at this point that the only way for this stuff to go away is for the US to go away.


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Jun 25, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Yeah this is the biggest disconnect I am seeing in this thread. It is the tech company CEOs who have the power right now and it is becoming increasingly clear they are not merely in this for profit but because they actually believe what they are saying. People pretending this sort of stuff will go away with the next Trump election are being extremely optimistic about this. I personally think this stuff is so intertwined with the US at this point that the only way for this stuff to go away is for the US to go away.


I honestly doubt that silicon valley tech companies like Google and Facebook can be broken up at all. Knowing their influence, and wealth; we can only hope that they'll end up like how Standard Oil was broken up. It's going to take some seriously strong willed people in order to break them up, predicting the amount of bribes they'll give out.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 25, 2019)

Forever Train Engineer said:


> I honestly doubt that silicon valley tech companies like Google and Facebook can be broken up at all. Knowing their influence, and wealth; we can only hope that they'll end up like how Standard Oil was broken up. It's going to take some seriously strong willed people in order to break them up, predicting the amount of bribes they'll give out.


They'll probably go bankrupt when everybody gets the idea to install adblocking.


----------



## verissimus (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> They're going to need to drop both the hammer and the sickle for us to get to that and I honestly don't see it happening any time soon.



I agree.  Best case scenario though is that it won't be anywhere near as one-sided as its been for decades, but that still probably wouldn't mean that the Liberal Arts and the Humanities are not dominated by a majority of Left-wing minded professors (I think Law and Economics could go either way depending on the state).  My main concern is the campus overall.

@Forever Train Engineer Perhaps, but I think it will depend on their practices.  That is say if YouTube pretty much wants as little to no "controversial" videos on their site anymore as possible.  Well, someone eventually is going to want to offer a place for those kinds of content creators.  The concern then will be if the new platform won't themselves go through the same cycle as YouTube did which I don't think they will.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 25, 2019)

I wonder, who and what are going to replace SJWs and their postmodern interpretation of identity politics?


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jun 25, 2019)

I think Trump's re-election is absolutely gonna burst the SJW bubble, if not heavily damage it beyond repair. The first time around already sent them on a spastic tirade that, over time, has since seen them becoming more and more insufferable to not just the right but the general public. The second term is gonna make them go so rabidly insane that no person with half a brain will want anything to do with their nonsense.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jun 25, 2019)

raymond said:


> What the average Joe thinks doesn't matter.  The only thing that matters is what your obscenely rich corporate CEO thinks.
> You can thank the average Joe for devaluing their own lives.





ConfederateIrishman said:


> Yeah this is the biggest disconnect I am seeing in this thread. It is the tech company CEOs who have the power right now and it is becoming increasingly clear they are not merely in this for profit but because they actually believe what they are saying. People pretending this sort of stuff will go away with the next Trump election are being extremely optimistic about this. I personally think this stuff is so intertwined with the US at this point that the only way for this stuff to go away is for the US to go away.


LOL Google is one step away from completely fucking up their browser by trying to destroy ad blocker and is currently freaking out over the possibility of both Trump getting re-elected and the DOJ getting ready to take the hammer to them to the point they're going to fuck up Youtube even more to "counter" it.

A Google big wig did a response to this getting leaked and essentially cried that they were "taken out of context",that the "Alt-Right were lying", that "I'm being HARASSED! HALP!" the works.

Wanna know what happened? The response article got deleted and the big wig deleted her social media because EVERYONE was calling her out for being a lying partisan piece of trash.

Censoring Conservatives/Trump supporters/anti SJWs isn't making them go away it's only galvanizing them and making them angrier.

Also do you think SJWism is the first "social movement"  to have big money put behind it, politicians paying it lip service and near universal cultural domination as a result?

No it wasn't, if you were born before 2000 congrats you lived under one.

In fact this doom & gloom I just quoted reminds me of how Leftists panicked that the Republicans were going to turn America into a Christian theocracy where women were forced into ballgowns and anyone less straight than a ruler was going to be thrown into camps in both the 90s and 2000s when Bush Jr was in office.



Webby's Boyfriend said:


> I wonder, who and what are going to replace SJWs and their postmodern interpretation of identity politics?


My guess is it's going to be a mix of both 50/80s style Conservatism and 60s/90s anti-authoritarianism as the big media corps become more and more hated. To what extent though I don't know although I imagine at first it's going to be a more chill live,let live and leave people alone type after the zealotry of SJWs.

Whatever it is though, expect a lot of SJWs to go "Born again Christian" to the new hotness like when the Evangelical Right was in power.


----------



## queerape (Jun 25, 2019)

Whenever the majority of the altright/SJW generation is older than 25, which I reckon would be around 2025 give or take a year or two on either side owing to the varying definitions of the generations. By 25, most people will outgrow their SJW or altright phase (the two are really just two flavors of the same kind of exceptional), and settle on to more realistic political views on either side of the left or right, with left or right being defined by more practical parameters because some level of adulthood has usually hit by then. 

Some of those SJW girls are going to date a white dude and see it's not so bad, some of those alt right boys are gonna get kicked out of mommy's basement, get a job and see their Jewish boss is actually a neat lady. Eventually, most of them are going to be exposed to the real world, and that will inevitability disabuse them of their non viable views. Those in the minority that prefer to remain afraid of the real world and cloistered up in the universities or at home, won't really go on to do much outside their corners of autism, as you have tojoin the real world in order to participate in it.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 30, 2019)

They never go away, they merely oscillate and change over time, as well as our labels for them. So things like beatniks, and hippies, marxist, socialists, they always carry on over to another generation. The title might change, but the same sort of people. 

The best we can hope for is that their ideas fall out of vogue and they fade into an obscure little pocket of society.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 30, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> They never go away, they merely oscillate and change over time, as well as our labels for them. So things like beatniks, and hippies, marxist, socialists, they always carry on over to another generation. The title might change, but the same sort of people.
> 
> The best we can hope for is that their ideas fall out of vogue and they fade into an obscure little pocket of society.



Agreed. There will always be SJW's, but the issue isn't their existence, but their influence and the current zeitgeist.

Hippies and Evangelical fundies still exist today if you know where to look, but the New Left of the 1960's and 1970's and the Religious Right of the 1980's-2000's aren't really a thing anymore. 

The subcultures still exist and will likely always be around in some form, but the zeitgeist and relevance they once had are gone.

I'm sure there will always be hipsters, soyboys, and dangerhairs even after the SJW zeitgeist crashes and burns, but they'll either be older Millennial burnouts who won't grow up or later generations essentially LARP'ing as them.

Future SJW's will be no different than Millennials or Gen Z kids claiming to be Goth nowadays, even though the actual Goth subculture was largely a Generation X thing and was primarily defined by the individualism and nihilism that was prevalent in Gen X youth culture.


----------



## Ambidextype (Jun 30, 2019)

The last option in the poll was the funniest and sobering truth. It's a line a great standup comedian would have used. These SJW's on the internet and antifas are just pawns to be mobilised by bunch of old men with god complex. In the end it's all about money and power they want to wield.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 1, 2019)

verissimus said:


> Hard to say when exactly based on the above choices considering the following :
> 
> 1) SJWs will certainly not disappear from university and college campuses until the hammer is dropped on them regarding student loans and/or free speech in campuses;
> 2) SJWs won't disappear from the entertainment industry unless it takes a huge financial hit in which case they may decide to stop going woke any more since they won't be able to afford doing so; and
> 3) SJWs won't disappear from the news media or from political office any time soon as well until either the viewer or electorate have simply grown tired of the media and politicians focusing on trivial matters as opposed to problems which the general public actually care about and struggle with at a personal level.



I think it's closely tied with consumer media targeted at Women.  Keep in mind that these social justice principles didn't just pop up overnight, most of the theories they were based upon were in books written by radical feminists back in the 60's and 70's.   But these sorts of arguments and ideas never had this sort of platform until the last 20-30 years when the media and marketing, realizing women were better consumers, started to target them more.  Now hatred against men in media is virtually commonplace, and appeals to emotion instead of rational argument are the presiding communications.

Think to some of those opinion articles you read regularly, "facts are sexist"  "logic is sexist" etc...







The simple point is, Women tend to be emotional, facts are usually hard truths you have to accept, they hurt your feelings, so they must go.  This is what I think is at the heart of the matter. We live in a matriarchal media system, emotion trumps facts, and logic.  Because Women are the audience they are trying to appeal to.

Sure sometimes it doesn't work and they completely fuck it up *cough Ghostbusters cough* but the corporations will keep trying because they can get more money out of women than men.  I think that's where the true root of the cause is.   The whole things a corporate spin job to get people to support stuff, to buy stuff, or excuse behavior.  "oh it's fine if he's a pedo because he's an ally of LGBT/women/blacks"  It's an emotional subjective argument, only woman or super soyboy would come up with such a defense.



Now if we could only turn Men into Women so they'd buy more shit.... hmmm.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 2, 2019)

Part of me kinda wishes this cycle between the left and right will break and we can actually compromise and work together.

It’s nice to dream I guess.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 3, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> Part of me kinda wishes this cycle between the left and right will break and we can actually compromise and work together.
> 
> It’s nice to dream I guess.



If right and left worked together then the beginnings of a new Tea Party or Occupy will happen.  And they got stamped on and subverted pretty quick.


----------



## DK 699 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello. I'm not that old and I don't really remember the religious right that well. I think that comparisons between them and the modern SJWs could be useful, but there is one thing that I don't understand about them that could make or break the usefulness of the comparison. Did the religious/evangelical right have the same influence in academia and the media that SJWs have? I know they had politicians, protestant churches, lobbyists, and christian media, but can you really make a one-to-one comparison between that and Silicon valley, higher education, Hollywood, a good chunk of the news media, the progressive movement, and so on?

Also, what I want to know is what is going to replace SJWs. I don't want them to be replaced by a gang of right wing faggots that are going to sperg out so hard that the democrats take power and turn America into a one-party socialist state. Is there a way to identify these people and deal with them before they become a problem?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 7, 2019)

tsundereaddict said:


> Hello. I'm not that old and I don't really remember the religious right that well. I think that comparisons between them and the modern SJWs could be useful, but there is one thing that I don't understand about them that could make or break the usefulness of the comparison. Did the religious/evangelical right have the same influence in academia and the media that SJWs have? I know they had politicians, protestant churches, lobbyists, and christian media, but can you really make a one-to-one comparison between that and Silicon valley, higher education, Hollywood, a good chunk of the news media, the progressive movement, and so on?
> 
> Also, what I want to know is what is going to replace SJWs. I don't want them to be replaced by a gang of right wing faggots that are going to sperg out so hard that the democrats take power and turn America into a one-party socialist state. Is there a way to identify these people and deal with them before they become a problem?



The Religious Right didn't control the narrative quite as much as the SJW Left currently does, but that's mainly because it originated as a pre-internet movement and the media landscape was different back then. 

Even after internet came about in the 90's and 2000's, social media as we know it wasn't really a thing and the internet was a lot less corporate or consolidated, and before the mid-2000's, the internet was considered a joke by mainstream America and was seen as a nerd thing (and nerd culture was not fetishized and glorified like it is today)

Academia hated them deeply (outside of explicitly Christian universities like Liberty or Bob Jones) but the colleges and universities were leftist hotbeds even back then and didn't have as much influence on the youth culture as they do now since less people went to college back in the 80's and 90's.

Hollywood tried to ignore the Religious Right as best as possible and the news media would pander to them if they could make an extra buck from the higher ratings that sensationalism usually brings. 

Geraldo Rivera had his infamous TV special about Satanic cults that is still one of the highest-rated (in the Nielsen sense of the word) television broadcasts in history and there was a lot of national sensationalism over incidents such as the McMartin Preschool Trials and the West Memphis Three.

Even after the Satanic Panic ended nationally, it still continued unimpeded in the Bible Belt, as seen by the sensationalist coverage of the Lilieid Murders and how five of the six convicted teenagers* were essentially screwed over by the Satanic Panic idiocy, with the local media coverage being the worst. 

And unlike the West Memphis Three, those kids are still locked away in prison serving life sentences without any possibility of parole.

The reason why the Religious Right got big at first was partly as a backlash against the excesses of the New Left in the 60's and 70's and partly because soccer mom liberals like Tipper Gore and Joe Lieberman actively worked with the Religious Right, motivated by "think of the children" sentiments. Around that same time, the Religious Right worked closely with radical sex-negative feminists in anti-pornography campaigns.

The music industry fought back, as hard rock and heavy metal was often targeted by the Religious Right, and tabletop role-playing games such as Dungeons & Dragons were also targeted heavily.

After Clinton got into office and a lot of the Satanic Panic stuff was officially debunked by the FBI, it stopped being a national issue but was still strong in the Bible Belt regions (Deep South, rural Midwest, and Appalachia) and thanks to guys like Pat Buchanan, the Republican Party still heavily pandered to the Religious Right in the 90's and the Religious Right also became more closely aligned with the Neoconservative movement in the late 90's and early 2000's.

The Religious Right came back with a vengeance in the early 2000's with Bush getting elected and for a while, it seemed that Democrats and liberals would work with the Religious Right again in the wake of 9/11. 

Unfortunately, this fell apart quickly and when combined with the many failures of the Bush Administration (War On Terror, Patriot Act, Great Recession) it led to the backlash in the form of 2010's SJW Culture and the Republicans as a whole ditching the Religious Right on the national level once Trump hit the scene.

*-Only one kid did the killings (Jason Bryant) and he was the one who showed the most psychological issues and had the fewest social ties to the other five kids. 

A lot of the Satanism stuff that the courts used against them came from his testimony, which is now believed to counter the fact that all the others who testified basically pinned him as the killer and that the killings were his idea. The fact that these kids were mostly Goths and social outcasts in rural Appalachia did not help matters.


----------



## Otterly (Jul 7, 2019)

tsundereaddict said:


> Did the religious/evangelical right have the same influence in academia and the media that SJWs have?



An incisive question. 
 No they didn’t, and that to me is the key difference between any previous movement and current SJW ism. The closest I can think of is the McCarthy era, where beliefs were directly monitored and rear life repercussions happened.

The difference now is that the media are onboard, Large tech companies are onboard and there’s a top-down social engineering agenda. It’s McCarthyism crossed with the stasi, on sparkly steroids and it is not good


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 7, 2019)

scorptatious said:


> Part of me kinda wishes this cycle between the left and right will break and we can actually compromise and work together.
> 
> It’s nice to dream I guess.





V0dka said:


> If right and left worked together then the beginnings of a new Tea Party or Occupy will happen.  And they got stamped on and subverted pretty quick.


Something to think about.  There are a few ways a government can keep its constituency convinced that they need said government around and/or expand its powers.  One is defense against external threats.  Invasions, terrorism from abroad, stuff like that.  "GOVERNMENT PLEASE STOP THE INVADERS/TERRORISTS!"

Another is defense against internal threat: irreconcilable differences between citizens that fester and lead to open conflict.  "GOVERNMENT PLEASE STOP THE ANTIFAS AND THE NEONAZIS FROM BURNING DOWN MY CITY!"

Right now, both of those are in play.  I doubt this is accidental.  Big Daddy Gummint wants more power, to protect YOU of course.  Won't you let Big Daddy Gummint protect you?


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't think they will ever go away, there are still people assblasted that Kennedy poured money into the space program instead of the bottomless, never-ending pit of gibs.  They will just learn how to hide their bullshit away, and try to undermine things without showing their motivations.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 7, 2019)

Personally I don't think the fundie comparison is particularly fair, at least the fundies were vindicated on some things:





						DESMOND IS AMAZING / desmondisamazing / Wendylou, Andrew, & Desmond Napoles
					

Mod Edit: After reading this OP you may want to go here to read about current happenings. Funny and horrifying stuff is afoot.  Meet Desmond,   Website [Archive] Instagram [Archive] Facebook [Archive] Twitter [Archive] Youtube Mother's FB [Archive]     There are few things I write about that I...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## BeepMareep (Jul 7, 2019)

Never, this seems to happen roughly every 30 years. Every generation goes through this phase where they push back the last generation, it's just slightly different each time.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 7, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> blugh. Fuck I'm tired. Sorry about that.
> 
> What I mean to say is that there will be some huge scandal that will ultimately slander and brand SJWs with one hell of a scarlet letter.
> 
> Already we have pedophile troons and babyrapers in the higher eschelons of fringe entertainment news like Sarah Nyberg and Dan Olson. If any major newslet wanted to have a field day, they could outright report on them and nothing of value would be lost.



The repeated exposure of "the woke" as sexually predatory hasn't stopped a damned thing, thus far.


----------



## Chichan (Jul 8, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> Only a person who does not believe in that whole mad alphabet of grievances could possibly ask a question like that.
> Although SJW are the bane of civilization, its good they are all tied up in that. Can you imagine what life would be like if the SJW, unmedicated and otherwise unoccupied, would do  if they only had the internet and nothing to vent about? KF would collapse.


Nah because you always have horror sex cows cough...jessica...cough. You have abusive families like the Schofield's. There will always be fat people and attention whores so the beauty parlour isn't going anywhere. People will always want to be famous in some capacity like internet famous. Being an SJW is only part of the character bio there are loads of other shit wrong with these people. Also SJW's will always be around because look at all of the made up shit we have now because of them. They are always going to kick up a fuss about something. Instead of just bitching about it into the void like the rest of us they apply activism to the most benigne of shit that you and I would shrug off or just laugh at.


----------

